# [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan



## Schnitzel (17. Mai 2008)

*[Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

*[Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan
*

*1. Das Programm
    2. Die ersten Einstellungen
    3. Automatische  Lüftersteuerung
    4. Feintuning
    5. Was gibt es sonst noch
    6. Änderungen*​ 



*1.Das Programm *

Speedfan liegt zur Zeit in der finalen Version 4.37 vor und kann auf der Seite des Autors runtergeladen werden.
  Bei unterstützten Mainboards gibt das Programm die Kontrolle über alle regelbaren Lüfteranschlüsse.
  Sowohl die minimale als auch die maximale Drehzahl lässt sich einstellen. Darüber hinaus ist eine Vorgabe der Regelgeschwindigkeit möglich. 
  Da beim Start kurzzeitig die vollen 12V angelegt werden, lassen sich auch Lüfter mit einer hohen Anlaufspannung einsetzen.​

*2.Die ersten Einstellungen*


  Nachdem Speedfan installiert und das erste mal gestartet ist, herrscht das absolute Chaos.
  Keiner der Lüfter ist regelbar und die Temperatur- und Spannungswerte scheinen auch nicht zu stimmen.
  Jetzt gilt es eine Vorselektierung zu treffen. Dafür rechts oben auf Configure ->Options klicken und als erstes Mal die Sprache auf German stellen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mithilfe von Everest, dem Monitoringtool eures Mainboards oder einfach dem Beobachten unter verschiedenen Lastzuständen 
  könnt ihr die Temperaturen eindeutig zuordnen und dementsprechend unter Konfigurieren ->Temperaturen umbenennen.
Das geht in allen Menues am besten mit der F2 Taste.
  In meinem Fall sind die 13°C die CPU und 39°C der Sensor für das Gehäuse.Hdd0 sollte klar sein genauso wie Core1 und Core2.
  Temp 3 ist in meinem System eine Fehlmessung und darum kommt das Häkchen raus und  wird somit nicht mehr im Hauptfenster angezeigt.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unter Lüfter kann man die Werte entfernen die nicht angezeigt bzw. geregelt werden sollen und bei der Gelegenheit direkt die Lüfter umbenennen.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genauso geht es weiter unter Spannungen. Werte die nicht interessant oder offensichtlich falsch sind können abgehakt werden.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt ist die erste Hürde genommen und Speedfan liefert verwertbare Daten.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3. Automatische Lüftersteuerung*


  Um Speedfan zu erlauben die Lüfter zu Steuern müsst ihr ins Menü für die Benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen.
  Im Falle meines 965P-DS3 muss ich im oberen Feld IT8718F auswählen. Nach dem anklicken der OptionPWM1 mode usw. wird unten im Feld 
  "Übernehmen in" auf "Software controlled" umgestellt  und mit einem Haken im Feld 
"Erinnern" bestätigt.
  Dadurch wird die Steuerung der Lüfter an Speedfan Übergeben.
  Der Punkt "SmartGuardian" wird bei anderen Mainboardherstellern ach anders benannt, an der Einstellung anfürsich ändert sich dadurch aber nichts.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ihr wieder auf das Hauptfenster wechselt könnt ihr die Lüfter manuell regeln.


  Jetzt gilt es den einzelnen Temperaturen die jeweiligen Lüfter zuzuordnen.
  Dafür gehts ins Temperaturen Menü.
  Da wir die einzelnen Temperaturen ja schon umbenannt haben brauchen wir nur noch einen Haken in das entsprechende Feld zu setzen.
  Dabei darauf achten das immer nur eine Temperatur für einen Lüfter die Regelung übernimmt.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt geht es noch in den Tab Geschwindigkeiten wo das Feld Automatische Variation aktiviert wird.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wechselt man jetzt wieder ins Hauptfenster  und macht noch einen Haken in das Feld Automatische Lüftergeschwindigkeit tritt die Automatische Reglung in Kraft.​ 

Bis hierhin unterscheidet sich das alles nicht von den vielen Erklärungen zu Speedfan die ich selber schon im Netz gefunden habe.​ 

*Aber was haben wir bis jetzt erreicht?​* 

Unter Last, die man am besten mit Prime 95 erzeugt, sieht die Temperaturkurve des integrierten Monitoringtools aus wie die Schweizer Alpen.
  Die Drehzahlkurve des Cpu-Lüfters steht dem in nichts nach. Zudem gibt auch der Gehäuselüfter in regelmäßigen Abständen seinen Senf dazu. 
Die daraus entstehende  Geräuschkulisse ist dementsprechend nervig.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also auf zum Feintuning.​ 


*4.Feintuning*


  Die folgenden Schritte sind in großem Maße abhängig von der verbauten Kühlhardware und euren persönlichen Grenzen ab.
  Dementsprechend ist es ein bisschen Zeitaufwendiger.
  Die ersten Schritte Führt ihr besten mit geöffnetem Gehäuse durch, damit ihr die Lüfter beobachten könnt.

  In der Grundeinstellung regelt Speedfan in 10% Schritten. Nach einigem probieren hat sich für meine Lüfter die feinste Unterteilung von 1% als Ideal herrausgestellt.
  Hat man Lüfter mit einem größeren Regelbereich können 2 oder 3% die bessere Alternative sein.
  Diese stellt man unter  "Optionen ->Deltawert für die Lüftergeschwindigkeit" ein.
  Wo wir schon mal hier sind kommt auch noch ein Haken in das"100% Leistung wenn das Programm geschlossen wird, 
in das"minimiert starten" und das "beim schließen minimieren" Feld​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Normalerweise regelt Speedfan im Bereich von 0-100%.Um eine leise und gleichmäßige Kühlung ohne Drehzahlspitzen zu erreichen dürfen die Lüfter 
  aber eigentlich nie stehen bleiben weil auch der beste Ventilator immer eine gewisse Anlaufspannung braucht.
    Mein Gehäuselüfter aber z.B. läuft erst bei 72% mit 650Upm an und dreht bei 85%aber schon mit knapp 1000UpM. 
  Auf dem Weg nach unten läuft er aber bis 68% bzw. 370 UpM.
  Also stelle ich das minimale Tempo auf  68% und das maximale auf 80%, was in der Spitze max. 800 Umdrehungen sind.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genauso verfahrt ihr mit dem CPU-Lüfter, diesmal aber unter Last mit Prime 95.

  Entsprechend den eigenen Vorlieben und den Technischen Spezifikationen eurer Hardware könnt ihr die maximale und minimale Drehzahl einstellen.

  Passend dazu müsst ihr auch eine "Wünschenswerte" Temperatur vorgeben. Meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze für die coretemp sind 62°C.
  Als Notanker für warme Tage oder besondere Betriebszustände kann man im Menü für die Temperaturen eine "Warntemperatur" vorgeben,
 bei der der entsprechende Lüfter unabhängig von den Einstellungen auf 100% geht und somit ein Ableben der Hardware verhindert.
    Im idle sollte die geringste mögliche Drehzahl reichen, das ist aber wie immer durch ausprobieren herauszufinden und je nach verbauter Hardware unterschiedlich.

      Und hier der Lohn der Arbeit unter Prime.​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*5.Was gibt es sonst noch*

Leider fehlt eine Autostartoption in Speedfan.Dieser Missstand lässt sich aber leicht durch eine Verknüpfung der Startdatei im 
  Autostartordner beheben.

    Falls Temperaturen offensichtlich falsch angezeigt werden können die unter "Benutzerdefiniert->Temperature offset" nach oben oder unten korrigiert werden.

  Desweiteren bieten Speedfan unter dem Punkt "Graphen" ein Monitorintool das den Verlauf aller Lüfterdrehzahlen, Spannungen und Temperaturen der letzten halben Stunde Aufzeichnet.

    Die Temperatur von Nvidia Karten wird ebenfalls angezeigt. Dadurch kann ein Lüfter, der z.B auf einem  Accelero S1 angebracht ist, Temperaturabhängig gesteuert werden.

  Ein paar Übertaktungsoptionen findet man unter "Takt. Allerdings ist diese Option seit dem Sockel A nicht weiter ausgebaut worden

  Unter "Informationen->get config" stehen fertige Profile für Speedfan zum Download bereit. Wie ich selber schon erfahren musste sind einige aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da diese auch nur von Privatleuten erstellt werden.​


*6.Änderungen*
27.03.09 Bilder auf PCGHX umgelegt​


----------



## y33H@ (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Post-Recycling ftw  btw schönes HowTo 

cYa


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Man tut was man kann.


----------



## riedochs (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Gutes HowTo


----------



## Namaker (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Schickes Howto, ich wüsste nur gerne, wie man die Geschwindigkeit regeln kann, wenn man kein PWM Mainboard besitzt.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Genau wie mit PWM.
Sogar auf meinem alten Aopen NForce2 Board funktioniert Speedfan.


----------



## Namaker (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Geht bei mir nicht, egal was ich mache und rumstelle, nichts passiert. Ich habe einen Arctic Cooling Freezer 64Pro PWM und ein Asrock 939 Dual S-ATAII, daran wirds wahrscheinlich liegen...


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich weiß das ein VSTA keinen 3-Pin Lüfter steuern kann,hatte ich nämlich selber.
Ob es umgekehrt genauso ist entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis.
Hast du keinen 3-Pin Lüfter da zum ausprobieren?


----------



## y33H@ (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Du bist im HowTo-Bereich.

cYa


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Uns was ist dann das hier?^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-l-ftersteuerung-mit-speedfan.html#post135515


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das IST der how-to-Bereich


----------



## mich (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

gutes Howto,
hab mich immer gewundert, dass es net gefunzt hat.


----------



## Bestia (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Also ich habe das Asus A8V-VM SE mit Sockel 939.
Habe nun viele verschiedene Einstellmöglichkeiten ausprobiert, aber die Lüfterdrehzahl bleibt unverändert.
Hat vllt schon mal jemand auf diesem Board Speedfan benutzt?
Oder weiß zufällig jemand welche Optionen genau eingestellt sein müssen?
Als Chip unter benutzerdefiniert hab ich den Winbond und bei PWM 1 mode gibt es SmartFan und Manual PWM Control. Aber das hilft alles nix.

Bin dankbar für Antworten. Gruß


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hy,
bei Asus müsste es Manual PWM Control sein.
Wie steht deine Lüftersteuerung im Bios?Sollte nach meinen Erfahrungen eigentlich eingeschaltet sein.


----------



## Eiche (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Bei Vcore2 handelt es sich um die Spannung des Arbeitsspeicher(DIMM) 
Bei den Temperaturen vom Mainboard die offensichtlich falsch beschriftet hasst einmal um den CPU-Sockel an sich (nicht die CPU) und Die Northbridge Temperatur.
Hast du dir auch die CHIP's mal durchlesen woher die kommen? IT8718F (P35 mit Sicherheit) ist das Mainboard und INTEL CORE offensichtlich die CPU.

EDIT: aber was es mit den Volt auf sich hat ich meine -16,97V u.s.w. kp

EDIT2: so schaut das bei mir aus^.^


----------



## Bestia (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hy,
> bei Asus müsste es Manual PWM Control sein.
> Wie steht deine Lüftersteuerung im Bios?Sollte nach meinen Erfahrungen eigentlich eingeschaltet sein.




Tag, also ich habe nachgeschaut im BIOS, aber Lüftersteuerungseinstellungen gibt es da nicht. Ich kann bei CPU Temperature und Fan Speed auf anzeigen und disabled stellen.
Es ist halt ein sehr günstiges Board gewesen. Die Frage ob es bei Sockel 939 überhaupt funzt ist wohl überflüssig. Aber auf diesem wirds wohl nicht gehen,oder? Greetz


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich werd mich mal schlau machen.
Edit:
Im Bios hab ich auch nichts gefunden,aber hier Software-L


----------



## Eiche (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich wusste nicht Mehr genau wie ich es schreiben sollte. Aber einer der Sensoren des Mainboards gibt nicht die Temperatur der CPU aus sondern nur die des CPU-Sockels an. Ich nutze das Programm Speedfan schon seid mindestens 4 Jahren ^.^

EDIT: bin nicht ganz sicher aber jetzt musste der 1. Post von mir richtiger sein.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

CORE1 und 2 sind die internen Dioden.
 Und dann gibt es noch die CPU-Temperatur die ich mit E4300 beschriftet habe und die in der Regel etwas niedriger liegt.


----------



## Eiche (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

das ist dann der sockel(deine E4300 temp)


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Was ist dann bei mir falsch?


----------



## Bestia (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Thx@Schnitzel
(Was für ein Schnitzel bist denn? Geflügel oder Schwein?^^)


----------



## moddingfreaX (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hmm. hab das ma probiert nach der Anleitung, klappt trotzdem nicht 
Der Lüfter reagiert kein bisschen


----------



## Eiche (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

lol das es sich dabei nicht um die CPU Temperatur handelt sondern um den Sockel der unter der cpu sitzt.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das gibt es schon seit Sockel A Zeiten nicht mehr^^
@*moddingfreaX*
Ist nicht 100% deins aber das Profil müsste funktionieren.
SpeedFan's info about GA-MA69G-S3H (rev. 1.0)
@*Bestia*
Hawaii^^


----------



## wolf7 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

also bei mir reagiert der Lüfter schon nur eins fehlt in der Anleitung (oder hab ichs überlesen?) wenn ich die Einstellungen auf Standard setze (0 und 100) 

dann ists aus mit den Lüftern bzw laufen die gar ni mehr und das kann ja net Sinn und zweck der Sache sein... und naja hab das mal hochgedreht und der cpu Lüfter läuft wieder aber mein Caselüfter macht kein Geräusch mehr


eins weiß ich jetzt! Mein Mobo regelt schon ausreichend, denn sobald ich auf Softwarecontrole umgestellt habe hat der Case Lüfter erst mal aufgeheult und ich hab mich gewundert was son Krach macht xD...


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Doch,steht unter Feintuning.
Der untere Grenzwert sollte so gewählt werden das der Lüfter nicht stehen bleibt.


----------



## wolf7 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

mmh stimmt... na ich bleib trotzdem bei der Gigabyte Lüftersteuerung die reicht mir....


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Schickes How-To, hab gar nich gewusst dass man des alles umbennen kann


----------



## radeonx2900 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das gibt es schon seit Sockel A Zeiten nicht mehr^^
> @*moddingfreaX*
> Ist nicht 100% deins aber das Profil müsste funktionieren.
> SpeedFan's info about GA-MA69G-S3H (rev. 1.0)
> ...



sag mal ich hab nen intel sculltrail da erkennt er unter speedfan nur einen prozessor es sind aber 2 drauf (2 x quadqore
) oder bin ich zu blöd und find das nicht


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich denke mal das der Nforce 100 MCP,der eigentlich auf deinem Board sein müsste,nicht unterstützt wird.
Theoretisch müsste Speedfan ja 8 Cores anzeigen.
BTW:Schönes Maschinchen hast du da.


----------



## VolkerWpt (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich war bisher immer zu faul um mich wirklich mit SpeedFan zu beschäftigen, muss nun aber sagen es läuft prima und hat sich wirklich gelohnt. 

Klasse Howto, danke dafür!


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Keine Urasache.
Das ist das halt das Problem daß alle Anleitungen nur bis zur automatischen regelung gehen.
Daß das Regelverhalten in der Grundeinstellung aber absolut katastrophal ist
beachtet dabei kaum einer.


----------



## lordsprint (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

hallo,
erstmal danke für das geniale how to 
nun versteh ich dieses programm erstmals , wollte es schon länger benutzen!

nur ich habe ein problem.
mein system ist:
gigabyte p35 ds3
c2d 6750 @ 3 ghz @ 1,35V mit arctic freezer pro 7 pwm
2gig corsair xms 2 @ 2,1V @ 4-4-4-12
palit 9600 GT @ standard takt
be quieet 500 watt
lüftersteuerung is disable da ich speed fan benutze,habe 3 120mm lüfter drin (vorne/seite(per speedfan geregelt)/hinten.

zum problem:
habe ich die steuerung aktiv und sehr human eingestellt dass sie schon beii 55° die warnung zeig und die wünschenswerte temp 45 ist. die lüfter laufen schon auf 65 % sprich ca 1000 umdrehungen

fange ich nun an zu spielen sind blue screens nach kurzer zeit die folge =/

stelle ich sie bei graka und speed fan aus , sprich auf 100% kann ich stundenlang spielen.

die spiele sind : Gtr 2, cysis,assasin creed,command and conquer tiberum wars


gruß dominick


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das ist mir so noch nicht passiert,überhaupt hatte ich noch nie einen Bluescreen den ich auf Speedfan zurückführen kann.
Der Freezer ist mit dem E6750 bei 1,5V schon ganz schön gefordert,bist du dir sicher das nicht doch an der Kühlung liegt?

Vielleicht hab ich mich ein bisschen unglücklich ausgedrückt,als ich geschrieben habe das Steigerung in 1% schritten ideal wäre.
Das bezieht sich ausschließlich auf mein System.(welches ja mit 1,152V Undervolted ist)
Laste deine CPU mal  mit prime aus und schau dir den Temperaturverlauf an.
Es ist gut möglich das bei dir 2 oder 3% schritte nötig sind damit die Drehzahl schneller ansteigt.


----------



## lordsprint (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

huch das warn tip fehler ,es sind die standardmässigen 1,35 volt und ich habe 10-15% schritte.

ich habe langsam das bedenken dass es an der steuerung für die 9600 gt liegt ?!?!?! 
ich weiß es nicht ich finds sehr komisch denn unter prime hatte ich den per lüftersteuerung schonmal @ 3 GHZ @ 1,35V 10 stunden durchlaufen und reboot.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Bei Prime hast du eine durchgängige 100%ige Belastung.
Wenn sich da der Lüfter einmal eingeregelt hat tut sich da nicht mehr viel.
Beim Spielen verhält sich das ganz anders,da geht es ständig auf und ab.

Ich kenn die Lüftersteuerung der 9600GT nicht,aber eigentlich müsstest du die per Rivatuner anpassen können.


----------



## Cowboy-ohne-Pferd (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hallo!
Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass das nur mit 4-Pin Lüftern und nur mit dem CPU Lüfter funktioniert, oder kann ich auch meine 3-Pin Gehäuselüfter mit Speedfan steuern lassen?

Cowboy


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das kommt auf das Mainboard an und auf den Anschluss an.


----------



## maGic (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

ich kann mit Speedfan Lüftergeschwindigkeit ändern

Asus P3B-F Für Pentium2 und p3
Leadtek Winfast A170 DDR

und nicht ändern
da ist Liste zu lang

ECS l7s7a2
ECS l4vxa2
Gigabyte 8itxe Rambus
Leadtek Winfast 8nforce2 400 ultra
Gigabyte m52S S3P


----------



## duff (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

hallo

habe etwas probleme alle temps zu bestimmen.

siehe rote pfeile....

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen....


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Naja es ist eigentlich schon beschriftet. Der ganze CPU hat 19°C die einzelnen Kerne 40°C und 35°C.
Und AUX ist die Soundkarte.


----------



## duff (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Mojo schrieb:


> Naja es ist eigentlich schon beschriftet. Der ganze CPU hat 19°C die einzelnen Kerne 40°C und 35°C.
> Und AUX ist die Soundkarte.



ok danke.
welche cpu temperatur(en) muss ich dann im auge behalten - beispielsweise beim ov - bzw nach welcher sollte ich die lüfter steuern?


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Schau am besten nach den Kernen, da die 19°C ziemlich eigenartig sind (normalerweise ist der "CPU" wärmer als "Core1" oder "Core2"). Also bei mir zeigt Everest auch die CPU Temps an. 
Was für einen Kühler hast du?


----------



## Cool Man (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Mojo schrieb:


> Schau am besten nach den Kernen, da die 19°C ziemlich eigenartig sind (normalerweise ist der "CPU" wärmer als "Core1" oder "Core2"). Also bei mir zeigt Everest auch die CPU Temps an.
> Was für einen Kühler hast du?



Das ist nicht ganz richtig , die Core-Temps sind höher , da Sie die Kerntemperaturen anzeigen , während die CPU - Temp , die Oberflächen-Temperatur der CPU ist , welche ja gekühlt wird .
Im Inneren ist es immer wärmer . ^^
Was mich aber bei " duff " irritiert , ist die VCore von 2,26 Volt !!!!!
Hallo , welche CPU macht das mit , unter Luftkühlung ??????
Bestimmt kein E8500 . ^^

Gruß

Cool Man


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ja,das würde ich auch so sehen.
Allerdings finde ich die Temperaturen für 1,13V,idle und 1500Upm
beim CPU-Lüfter doch ziemlich hoch.
Hast du noch einen im C0-Stepping?


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Cool Man schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig , die Core-Temps sind höher , da Sie die Kerntemperaturen anzeigen , während die CPU - Temp , die Oberflächen-Temperatur der CPU ist , welche ja gekühlt wird .
> Im Inneren ist es immer wärmer . ^^
> Was mich aber bei " duff " irritiert , ist die VCore von 2,26 Volt !!!!!
> Hallo , welche CPU macht das mit , unter Luftkühlung ??????
> ...



Stimmt  Hab nur gedacht weil das bei mir immer so war.
Dann sollte uns duff mal sagen ob er die Vcore erhöht hat. Wenn die 2,26 Volt stimmen würden dann wohnt er ungefähr am Nordpol.
Aber Speedfan zeigt 1,13 Volt an, das ist genau die Hälfte.


----------



## Shibi (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



> Schau am besten nach den Kernen, da die 19°C ziemlich eigenartig sind


19°C sind noch ganz normal, wenn ich das mit meinem Zweit PC vergleiche:
-258°C auf Core 1 und -71°C auf Core2. Das nenne ich mal ne geile Kühlung. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Shibi schrieb:


> -258°C auf Core 1 und -71°C auf Core2. Das nenne ich mal ne geile Kühlung.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Ja is kla.


----------



## Shibi (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich mach morgen mal nen Screenshot. ^^


----------



## duff (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

- also die spannungen habe ich nicht koniguriert und auch im bios nix geändert. 
   läuft alles standard.

- habe 3 slex lüfter - 2 mit 1600 umdrehungen und einen mit 1200 an der front.
  die pusten ganz schön...

- außerdem zeigt das prog [speedfan] nur die "motherboard temp" neben der windows uhr an - die interessiert mich ja gar nicht - wie stell ich die cpu temp ein.

- erkennt das prog die NB temp nicht? 

- cpu kühler siehe signatur:
Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Mit Prog meinst du Speedfan oder? Wenn ja kannst des sicher in Einstellungen umstellen.
Motherboard müsste die NB sein.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Wenn du in den Reiter Temperaturen gehst und einen Wert aufrufst hast du unten rechts ein Kästchen "im Tray anzeigen".
Da mußt du einen haken bei der Temperatur machen die du angezeigt bekommen möchtest.

Die Northbridge könnte die Motherboardtemperatur sein,das müsstest du mal mit dem Bios abgleichen.
Bei Gigabyte funktioniert die Anzeige auf jeden Fall nicht,bei Asus weiß ich es nicht genau.


----------



## Jason197666 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Mhhh sehr nettes How-To.
Meine 2 Scythe S-Flex lüfter kann ich aber nicht über mein P35-DS4 manuell steuern. Die haben 3-Pin
Anschlüsse. Ich hab zwar alles genauso eingestellt wie beschrieben, aber in der Hauptansicht regelt 
sich die Geschwindigkeit "scheinbar" von 100%-0% automatisch runter. Die Lüfter laufen trotzdem noch unverändert 
mit Voller Leistung weiter.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Welche Revision hat dein DS4?
Ab 2.1 können keine 3-Pin Lüfter mehr am CPU-Anschluss geregelt werden.
Nichtsdesotrotz sollte es am SYS_FAN 2 klappen.

Sicher mal die drei CFG-Dateien aus dem Installationsordner und kopier die aus der ZIP-Datei rein.
Dann sollte zumindest die automatische Regelung funktionieren,du must dann nur noch die Abstimmung auf dein System machen.

Aber wie immer ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Jason197666 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Mhh ich hab Rev. A2.
Aber die CFG funzen nicht. Trotzdem danke du Hawai Schnitzel xD.


----------



## rabit (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Meine Graka hat -128 Grad C ist doch gut für ne 88 GTX

Speedfan finde ich gut zur Überwachung ansonsten mit ner richtigen Steuerung Steurn.

Vorteil kan man während des zockens auch einfach regeln!


----------



## Jason197666 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Schnitzel.

ich hab in deinem Silent-Tagebuch das hier gelesen:

"Das DS3 hatte ich eigentlich ausgesucht weil es auch am PWM-CPU Anschluss dreipolige Lüfter regeln kann.
Leider hat sich Gigabyte dazu entschlossen dies ab der Revision 2.1 abzuschaffen."

Gilt das auch für das DS4 Rev.2?? Denn so weít ich das noch weiß,
konnt ich meine Scythe´s nicht über das mitgelieferte Tool steuern,
wohl aber den Standart Lüfter, welcher ja auch 4- Polig ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hast du die Lüfter an den 4-Pin Anschlüssen?Eigentlich müssten das funktionieren.



> Gilt das auch für das DS4 Rev.2??


Du kannst im Gigabyte Forum nachschauen ob dein Board 3-Pin Lüfter steuern kann.
GIGABYTE Forum


----------



## Jason197666 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hast du die Lüfter an den 4-Pin Anschlüssen?Eigentlich müssten das funktionieren.
> 
> 
> Du kannst im Gigabyte Forum nachschauen ob dein Board 3-Pin Lüfter steuern kann.
> GIGABYTE Forum




Meine Scythe S-Flex haben 3 Pin Anschlüsse.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Die funktionieren aber auch an den 4Pin -Anschlüssen und nur die werden bei Gigabyte geregelt.


----------



## Hirsekeks (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Sehr gute und vor allem nachvollziehbare Erklärung - Danke dafür


----------



## Schnitzel (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Bitte bitte.


----------



## Tom3004 (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Gutes How-To mit vielen Bildern...


----------



## Schnitzel (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Freut mich wenns auf Anhieb verstanden wird.


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Danke für das HowTo   aber gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit mehr als 3 Lüfter anzusprechen? Bei mir sinds sogar nur zwei, weil Speed03 bei mir keinen Effekt zeigt...

MfG


----------



## Schnitzel (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hy,
du kannst mit Speedfan so viele Lüfter ansprechen wie es dein Board zulässt,also theoretisch auch fünf oder sechs.
Wenns generell funktioniert aber bei dem einen nicht wird er nicht regelbar sein.


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Dann wirds wohl so sein, dass ich bei meinem Board nur CPU und Sys-Fan1 Regeln kann... naja... nehm ich eben Adapter, danke für die Antwort

MfG


----------



## Schnitzel (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Redest du von dem Gigabyte aus deiner Sig?
Ja,bei dem kannst du nur die PWM-Anschlüsse regeln.


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ja, von dem rede ich ^^ ok, alles klar, dann weiß ich bescheid 

MfG


----------



## holy-derwish (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

bis auf ein par macken is speedfan super


----------



## Schnitzel (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Tja,wenn man das mit dem Einstellen erstmal kapiert hat ist es ein super tool zum kontrollieren der Lüfter.
Schön wäre noch eine Kontrolle über die Kennlinie der Drehzahlsteigerung.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Also muss sagen ein echt gutes Howto  habe schon lange überlegt wie ich am besten meine CPU Lüfter etwas regeln kann denn die sind defenitief zu laut, also Danke nochmal und super erklärt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Raeven (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Probiere auch mit Speedfan rum und habe mir dein HowTo nochmal durchgelesen. Jetzt finde ich endtlich noch ein paar gute Ansätze was ich noch ändern muß , damit es bei mir auch richtig funzt.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Da habt ihr aber lange gegraben um den Thread nach oben zu holen.
Freut mich wenns geholfen hat.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da habt ihr aber lange gegraben um den Thread nach oben zu holen.
> Freut mich wenns geholfen hat.



Bin per zufall drauf gekommen und ich finde das hast du sehr gut erklärt den meine Lüfter hauptsächlich für CPU sind zu laut und im Bios habe ich nur 3 Optionen die Lüfter zu regeln.
Deswegen echt super Howto hilft sehr vorallem weil ich davor überhaupt nicht mit Speedfan zurecht gekommen bin also 5 Sterne , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## [Bur4n] (19. November 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Huhu Schnitzelsche, greetings @ all

@ first. Man kann es nicht häufig genug sagen, dieses Howto ist einfach sehr gut

Nun zu meinem Prob. Hab ein ASUS P5Q und anstatt der EPU6Engine wollt ich nun selbst via Speedfan die Lüfterkontrolle an mich reißen.
Hab zwei Sharkoon Systemfans 140er im Deckel und zwei Sharkoon Silent Eagles unten. Hab jeweils zwei mit nem y-Kabel an CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2 angeschlossen.
(Einfach: 2x140mm -> Y-Kabel -> CHA_FAN1 // 2X120mm -> Y-Kabel -> CHA_FAN2) Also eigentlich sollten sie nun für sich steuerbar sein. Aber erstens klappt bei mir die Umbennung im Reiter "Lüfter" zwar, aber in der Hauptansicht ändert sich nichts. Es bleibt Speed01 bis Speed04 stehen. Ich habe dann ASUS gerecht unter Konfigurieren -> Benutzerdefiniert -> "Winbond W836..." -> PWM 1 Mode - PWM 4 Mode auf Manual PWM Control gestellt. Top! Mit der Speed01 Änderung erziele ich auch einen Effekt. Und zwar das alle 4 Lüfter geregelt werden. Narf! Unfug!!! Das wollt ich ja gar nicht! Mitterweile hab ich auch irgendwo mal gelesen das das P5Q einen Kanal für CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2 verwendet stimmt das? Hinzu kommt das ich egal welche andere Speed0x Angabe verändere der CPU-Lüfter wird nich runtergeregelt, trotz 4 Pin Anschluss.

Vllt könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen. Wäre echt super...

Greetings Bur4n


----------



## Schnitzel (19. November 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hy,
du liegst richtig mit deiner Vermutung,aus welchem Grund auch immer hat Asus die Kanäle zusammen gelegt.

Für das andere würde es helfen wenn du einen Screenshot von den aufgerissenen Menues einstellst.

Edit:
Welche Version hast du drauf?Die neuste Beta 4.40 Beta5 könnte dein Problem lösen.
Ich weiß nicht genau was Almico verändert hat,aber bei einigen Boards die vorher nicht zu Regeln waren funktionierts jetzt.


----------



## [Bur4n] (19. November 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

thx for the right rapid response.

hab die Beta geprobbt. Kann jetzt den CPU-Lüfter steuern. Aber das mit der Kanalzusammenlegung könnte mich doch glatt mal auf die Palme bringen. Naja wird sich auf kurz oder lang erstmal nicht ändern lassen... aber hilft mir trotzdem weiter das ganze mal "ruhiger angehen zu lassen" *wortwitz (gott bin ich müde -.-)

Greetings Bur4n

Add: da stets ja auch " _Winbond W83667HG support has been greatly improved "
_


----------



## Schnitzel (19. November 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



[Bur4n] schrieb:


> Add: da stets ja auch " _Winbond W83667HG support has been greatly improved "
> _


Habs auch gerade gelesen.
Ich hatte die Info  auch nur von Moros aus dem Speedfanthread auf CB.
Schön wenns jetzt klappt.


----------



## Hancock (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Servus!

Ich nutze Speedfan in der Version 4.40 auf einem ASrock AOD790GX/128M. Ich kann leider nirgends "software controlled" einstellen. Da gibt's unter PWM Mode1 nur Manual PWM Control, Thermal Cruise, FAN Speed Cruise und Smart Fan III.
Weiter unten bei PWM Type entweder DC output oder PWM output.

Ich hab zwei 3-Pol Lüfter an den CPU und Gehäuse Anschlüssen. Egal was ich einstelle, es rührt sich gar nix. Ich hab aber schon gelesen, dass sich wenigstens der CPU Lüfter regeln lassen soll.

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hy,
lässt sich der 3Pol Lüfter denn über Bios steuern?


----------



## Hancock (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich kann im BIOS zumindest einstellen dass der CPU Lüfter geregelt werden soll. Ob es das auch wirklich tut, weiß ich jetz aber nicht. Hab die Funktion ausgeschalten, zwecks Softwareregelung. Aber wenn das BIOS die Einstellung schon anbietet...


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich würde das erstmal über Bios ausprobieren.
Wenn du dann sicher bist das es mit 3-Pin Lüftern funktioniert können wir uns mit Speedfan beschäftigen.
Bei meinem alten 939Dual-VSTA hats z.B nicht funktioniert


----------



## Pizzatoni (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hi Schnitzel,
ersteinmal auch ein großes Lob von mir! Deine Anleitung ist echt super. 
Ich habe mir heute das Speedfantool installiert, jedoch weiß ich jetzt nicht so recht, was ich bei Konfigurieren-->Benutzerdefiniert auswählen soll?!
Ich hab die Auswahl zwischen 3 verschiedenen Dingen, wobei ich annehme, dass das untere mein Prozessor und das in der mitte meine Festplatte ist. Muss ich dann das obere auswählen? Ist das das Mainboard? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich das obere ausgewählt habe, dann kann ich leider nicht "software controlled" auswählen sondern nur 4 solche anderen Optionen...welche muss ich denn da verwenden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Über eine schnelle Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen, danke!^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hy,
Das obere ist richtig,das ist der Controller vom Board.
Bei den Einstellungen mußt du mal ausprobieren,das ist sogar beim gleichen Hersteller manchmal anders.
So aus der Hüfte geschossen würde ich aber mal sagen das "Manual set PWM" die richtige Option ist.
Im Endeffekt hilft da aber nur try and error.


----------



## Pizzatoni (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hi Schnitzel,
danke!  Jetzt klappt alles ^^ 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## JoxX (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Wollte mir scho ne neue Lüftersteuerung kaufen,
aber wenn es mit FanSpeed auch geht, probier ich
das lieber zuerst mit dem, bevor ich mein Geld 
aus dem Fenster werfe.
Auf jeden Fall ein super How-To, alles genau beschrieben


----------



## Schnitzel (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Wenn's Probleme gibt,immer fragen.


----------



## sevEnil (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

hallo zusammen,

Ich programmiere an einem Zusatzprogramm für speedfan.
Mal eine kurze Beschreibung hierzu...
Die Applikation übernimmt sozusagen die Steuerung von Speedfan. Folglich wird der Automatisch steuern Hacken ausgeschalten bei Speedfan, dafür meine Applikation gestartet. Der Vorteil an der Applikation ist in erster Linie das es besser steuert als Speedfan. Speedfan hat ja max und min speed und sobald der min speed überschritten wird springt er zum max speed. In meinem Fall ist das ein Sprung von 40% zu 70% und sobald diese wieder überschritten wird springt er hoch zu 100% wenn sie aber gleich wieder unterschritten wird wieder direkt zu 40%. Wenn ich jetzt mit meiner Applikation Steuere kommt er SELTEN über 70% grundsätzlich fährt er im idle mit 32% und geht dann stufen weise, in meinem Fall 7% schritte, hoch bis zu 90% und wenn die temp überschritten wird geht’s hoch zu 100% Es ist also eine Kurve die abgebildet wird so wie hier im bild:
http://www.abload.de/img/adf0z31.jpg

oder so: 
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sfcregelkurve2om3.pnghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/sfcregelkurve2om3.png 

oder ein Zwischending jeh nachdem was konfiguriert wurde.


Also schlussendlich ist diese Steuerung leiser und weniger nerv tötend als die von speedfan. (Das direkte ansprechen der Sensoren übernimmt aber immer noch speedfan)

Meine Vision ist es aus der Applikation früher oder Später eine Art Control Einheit zu machen, also memtest einzubinden, ebenso irgend ein stresstool für die cpu und eines für die Graka... Einfach um eine Oberfläche für mehrere Tools zu haben.

Danke und Gruss

Hier noch einen zusammengesetzten Screenshot des (Jetzt nicht mehr ganz) Aktuellen standes:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sfcontrolero2g5.png


So und nun zu meiner frage: Auf dem rechner auf welchem die Entwicklungsumgebung istalliert ist hat es leider nur 3 temp sensoren und KEINE lüftersensoren, aber um anständig entwickeln zu können ist es fast unabdingbar das ich dort min 1 sensor habe, daher wollte ich fragen ob jemandem einen Weg bekannt währe sozusagen fakesensoren zu erstellen. Sensoren die nicht wirklich exsistieren aber Speedfan vorgaukeln da währen welche.

über eine antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

mit freundlichen grüssen

sevEnil


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Zu deinem eigentlichem Problem kann ich leider nicht beitragen,aber Speedfan funktioniert nicht so wie du es sagst.

Du kannst für jeden Sensor eine min und eine max Temperatur vorgeben.soweit schonmal richtig.
Du kannst aber genauso für jeden Lüfter eine min und max Drehzahl vorgeben sowie den Delta der Drehzahlsteigerung,den aber nur Global für alle Lüfter gleichzeitig.
Zusätzlich dazu gibt es pro Temp noch eine Warntemp ab der der Lüfter unabhängig von allen anderen Einstellungen mit 100% dreht.

Wird die Min Temp unterschritten bleibt der dieser Temp.zugeordnete Lüfter auf der min Drehzahl.
Dies ist so lange der Fall wie die max Temp nicht überschritten wird.
Ist dies der Fall beginnt der Lüfter so lange weiter hochzudrehen wie die Max. Temp nicht wieder unterschritten wird,
 und zwar mit dem Eingestellten Delta bis zu eingestellten Höchstdrehzahl.Erst wenn die Warn Temp überschritten wird geht der Lüfter dann auf 100%.

Auf dem Weg nach unten geht's den umgekehrten Weg.
Sobald die Warn Temp unterschritten wird  geht der Lüfter auf die eingestellte Höchstdrehzahl und beginnt von da aus wieder den  Sinkflug mit dem eingestelltem Delta bis zu min Drehzahl solange die max TEmp nicht wieder überschritten wird.

Alles Klar?


----------



## sevEnil (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

ja das ist klar, aber der sinkflug, anstieg geht innert kürzester zeit. er bleibt nie auf einer geschwindigkeit ZWISCHEN min speed und max speed Stehen. sondern fährt hoch und runter. Bei meiner applikation wird der neue speed  folgendermassen errechnet:
D_neu = D_min + (T_akt-T_min) / (T_max-T_min) * (D_max - D_min)

D= Speed
T= temp

also meiner verweilt auf der kurve bis die temp wieder über oder unterschritten wird und sich ausserhalb der hysterese befindet (ein offset wert den man definieren kann.)

EDIT: natürlich hast du recht mit deiner beschreibung 
EDIT2: Kann dir sonst mal meine App zukommen lassen, dann weisst du was ich meine.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Halte ich nicht für Sinnvoll.
Das gleiche Prinzip hat mein Aopen Nforce2 Board von 2001 angewandt.
Mit der Software konntest du sieben Temperaturstufen mit der dazugehörigen Drehzahl vorgeben.
Fand ich persönlich extrem nervig.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze nur eine Einstellungssache.
Auch muß natürlich die Kühlhardware zur Abwärme der CPU passen.


----------



## sevEnil (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hast du den screenshot eigendlich mal angeschaut? XD

Du definierst dasselbe wie bei speedfan: min temp, max temp, min speed und max speed.

Eigendlich genau dasselbe. Nur mit dem grossen unterschied das ich den speed aus der Kurve nehme und nicht zwischen min speed und max speed sowie 100% hin und her springe jeh nach temperatur. Egal ob jetzt in 10% er schritte oder nicht.

Wenn du mir sagst wie ich das was ich mit meiner applikation mache in speedfan einstellen kann, dann hör ich 1. sofort auf zu programmieren weil ich bereits einiges an manntage darein investiert habe und 2. bin ich angepisst weil ich soviel zeit in etwas investiert habe das bereits geht XD

Die kühlhardware muss ja immer passen sonst machts z.b. die cpu nicht lange 


Gruss sevEnil


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

In wieviel Stufen hast du denn vor die Anpassungen zwischen min. und max.vorzunehmen?
Und wie hast du vor das einzustellen?
damit steht und fällt der Sinn.

Edit:
Achso,ich kann deinen Speedfan Screenshot zwar sehen aber nicht vergrößern.


----------



## esszett (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

mhm... also "mein" speedfan ist richtig konfiguriert sehr wohl in der lage, auf einem bestimmten prozentsatz zu bleiben, der nicht minimum oder maximum ist - vorausgesetzt, die hitzeentwicklung der cpu bleibt annaehernd konstant...
um das hoch- bzw. runterregeln akustisch ertraeglich und unauffaellig zu machen, habe ich den delta-wert von 10%- auf 3%-spruenge reduziert... theoretisch moeglich waere ein noch kleinerer delta-wert, aber dann dauert es mir persoenlich zu lange, bis die luefter im "ernstfall" auf touren kommen...

da es bei mir wunderbar funktioniert, wird mir der sinn deines tools nicht ganz klar...


grueSZe


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich muß mal gestehen da ich momentan kein Speedfan Installiert habe,ja noch nichtmals einen Lüfter auf dem Kühler habe.
Ist aber bei einem geschliffenen E4300@0,93V aber auch nicht wirklich nötig.


----------



## sevEnil (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das wird berechnet. Wieviele schritte das ergibt hängt von deiner Konfiguration ab.

Hast du z.b. min Temp= 35 und Max temp 60 und einen Offset von 0 ergibt das 25 schritte die gemacht werden zwischen min speed und max speed. 

Hast du aber min temp 50 und max temp 60 dann sind es bei einem Offset von 0 10 schritte. Mit einem Offset von 1 sind es noch 5. Weil nur noch jeder 2 te anstieg der temperatur zu einer neu steuerung führt.

Die berechnungsformel oben ist wie der neue speed berechnet wird. ich mache mal nen beispiel damit.

Neuer speed=D_min(25%) + (T_akt(42c)-T_min(35c)) / (T_max(60c)-T_min(35c)) * (D_max(80%) - D_min(25%))

das ergibt 
25+7/25 *55=40%

Also der neue speed beträgt 40% wenn die aktuelle temp des sensors 42 ist.
min temp 50 und max temp 60 
min Speed 25% max Speed 80%

Hoffe das ist nun verständlich. Und genau das macht speedfan meiner meinung nach NICHT.

Gruss sevEnil

EDIT: Ich hab ein 2 Lüfter sys, also einer im bequiet und einer im heck. 

Aber wir kommen absolut von meiner frage ab und zwar ob man speedfan irgendwie fakesensoren futtern kann.

Edit: hab gerade bemerkt das der link zum screenshot garnicht geht :-/ 
hier der richtige
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sfcontrolero2g5.png


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Sieht interessant aus.
Bezüglich der Sensoren wird es wohl das gescheiteste sein sich mal direkt mit Almico in Verbindung zu setzen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja Synergien bilden.


----------



## sevEnil (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das hab ich schon versucht... der typ antwortet einfach nie...aber scheinbar antwortet er nicht nur mir nicht. sonst hätt ich auch nicht die Applikation geschrieben


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Mir gings auch so als ich vor dem Howto ein paar Infos haben wollte.
Wenn ich dich also richtig verstehe willst du einen Fakewert vorgeben damit du siehst wie deine Programmierung reagiert.


----------



## sevEnil (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hi, nein das kann ich bereits in meiner Applikation machen indem ich den record anpasse mit dem ich die Daten aus speedfan lese. Und das mache ich auch bereits. Aber es gibt einen teil der die neuen Speeds in speedfan schreibt. Also ich schreibe von meiner Applikation aus in die Felder von speedfan wo man den Speed manuell anpassen kann. Diese felder sind aber nur vorhanden wenn er auch einen Fan hat den er steuern kann und dies ist halt auf meiner kiste wo die Entwicklungsumgebung drauf ist nicht der fall. 

Leider hat es in der routine noch nen Bug, nämlich wenn man ctrl oder shift auf der tastatur drückt während meine applikation in speedfan was schreibt pieps es nervig, weil er versucht keine zahlen mehr zu schreiben da sich das ja durch shift und ctrl beinflussen lässt. Jetzt ist das halt zum debuggen ********  Ich muss jetzt machen das er shift und ctrl ignoriert. testen ob das der fall ist kann ich nur indem ich mir anschaue ob und was er in das feld schreibt.


gruss sevEnil


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Dann sehe ich ohne die Hilfe von Almico nur eine Möglichkeit,nämlich auf eine andere Teststation umziehen.
 Wenn du fertig bist würde ich das ganze gerne mal ausprobieren.Ich Verkaufs auch garantiert nicht weiter.


----------



## sevEnil (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das geht leider nicht  sonst würde ich auch nicht nach ner anderen Lösung suchen 

Klar kann den link wo man es downloaden kann sobald ich mit v 1.0 fertig bin hier Posten. Es ist eigendlich bereits soweit, leider habe ich nur das ganze zerschossen bei meinen versuchen den bug zu fixen. ((( 

Verkaufen geht sowieso net wird mindestens freeware wenn nicht gar OS. >


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Tut mir leid das ich dir nicht weiter helfen kann.


----------



## tigscher (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

mein system reagiert nicht drauf. habe alles wie beschrieben gemacht und die rpms bleiben immer gleich?! 
habe ein mainboard von asus m4a87td und scythe 120mm 800rpm lüfter. das interessante ist, das ich mit dem asus aisuite den prozessor lüfter steuern kann, die anderen aber nicht. und mit dem speedfan, wenn ich automatisch wähle, regelt er zwar alleine bis auf 0% speed herunter...aber dreht dennoch auf voller drehzahl.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Dann stimmt sehr wahrscheinlich die Zuordnung von Temperatur und Lüfter nict.


----------



## tigscher (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich habe da wirklich schon sämliche Zuordnungen versucht auszutesten. Lassen sich meine Lüfter vielleicht garnicht regeln? Bis auf den CPU-Lüfter? Der aber auch unter Speedfan nichts tut? Oder läuft das nicht in Verbindung mit anderen Tools(von Asus)? Oder nicht mit neuen Rechnern und 64bit?


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Was sein kann ist das du die Steuerung im Bios deaktivieren must,das unterscheidet sich von Fall zuFall.
Und ja, natürlich kann das Asuseigene Tool Speedfan überlagern.
Und auch ja, es kann sein das sich nur der CPU-Lüfter regeln lässt, weiß ich aber nicht.
64Bit Inkompatibilität kann ich hingegen ausschließen.

Welche  Auswahlmöglichkeiten hast du denn bei Benutzerdefiniert?
Da auch schon alles durchprobiert?


----------



## tigscher (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

ich glaube ich kann über mein board mit den 3Pin Steckern gar keine Lüfter ansteuern, kann das sein?
Ich glaubt mir bleibt nur die möglichkeit über eine elektronische Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



> ich glaube ich kann über mein board mit den 3Pin Steckern gar keine Lüfter ansteuern, kann das sein?


Das kann durchaus sein,die Hersteller sparen an den unmöglichste Stellen.
Welches von den dreien hast du denn?
asus m4a87td in Mainboards/AMD Sockel AM3


----------



## tigscher (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

hab das m487td/usb3.0


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Schau mal auf Seite 1-24 deiner Bedienungsanleitung, direkt hinter der Feder.

Kopier doch mal bitte den kompletten Text der oben im Meldungsfenster steht.


----------



## tigscher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

ah ok, da steht ja drin "only the cpu_fan connector support the ausu fan xpert feature"...demnach scheint die sache wohl klar zu sein. ich habe mir an meine lüfter jetzt poti´s angeschlossen und regel sie nun so...


----------



## sevEnil (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

@Schnitzel: Hab dir ne PN gesendet betreffend der App die du gewünscht hast.


----------



## ralle_h (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Vielen Dank für das Tutorial, war sehr hilfreich für mich.

Wollte ich schon lange mal loswerden, habe aber erst jetzt die Zeit dafür gefunden


----------



## Rahbari (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hänge mich hier mal ran, weil ich ein Problem habe. Die Steuerung des zweiten Gehäuselüfters (3 Pin) funktioniert (nicht) mehr.

Als ich nach der Installation (ohne Veränderungen in der Konfiguration vorzunehmen) bei dem betreffenden Lüfter eine geringere Prozentzahl im Hauptbildschirm eingestellte habe, ging der Lüfter sofort entsprechend runter.

Nunmehr habe ich das Programm wie hier und an anderen Stellen beschrieben konfiguriert. Gehäuse-Lüfter 1 und CPU funktionieren perfekt, d.h. das Programm stellt selbstständig laut Hauptmenü immer niedriger Prozentzahlen ein und die Drehzahl wird - mit geringer Verzögerung - auch entsprechend niedriger. Auch bei Gehäuse-Lüfter 2 stellt es die Prozentzahl niedriger ein aber die Drehzahl bleibt gleich (in diesem Fall: 1100). Hat jemand ne Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte?

Danke!


----------



## Schnitzel (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

@ ralle_h
Danke
@ Rahbari
Dh. du hast Speedfan installiert und konntest ohne veränderungen an den Einstellungen einen Lüfter regeln?
Das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.

Ein paar Infos über die verbaute Hardwre wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Lexx (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Rahbari schrieb:


> Als ich nach der Installation (ohne Veränderungen in der Konfiguration vorzunehmen)


du hast sicher nicht die alte .cfg-datei gelöscht.. ?


----------



## Rahbari (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Mein Board ist ein MSI 870A-G54 mit 2x Gehäuselüfteranschluss, jeweils 3 Pin. Im Bios kann ich nur bei einem Gehäuselüfter eine Prozentzahl der Spannung ändern (was ich nicht getan habe, weil ich ja das ja von Speedfan dynamisch regeln lassen wollte).

Habe Speedfan installiert und konnte ohne Veränderungen vorzunehmen durch klicken auf den Pfeile im Hauptbildschirm die Prozentzahlen ändern. Die Folge war, dass die RPM bei allen Lüfter jeweils runter gingen.

Nun habe ich Änderungen im Konfigurationsmenü vorgenommen, so wie hier beschrieben. Im Menü "Benutzerdefiniert" habe ich bei den PWM Modes "PWM manual" oder so ähnlich eingestellt. Die Folge war, dass CPU und Gehäuse-Lüfter korrekt gesteuert wurden (z.B. nach und nach runter auf 40% sodass ich nur noch 700 RPM jeweils hatte). Bei Gehäuselüfter 2 wurde *nur die Prozentzahl runtergesteuert* (z.B. auf 40%) *aber der Lüfter behielt die gleiche RPM*!


----------



## Lexx (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

bei vielen boards lassen sich nicht alle lüfteranschlüsse regeln.
meistens nur der der CPU.

DFI rocks!


----------



## Rahbari (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Lexx schrieb:


> bei vielen boards lassen sich nicht alle lüfteranschlüsse regeln.
> meistens nur der der CPU.



Mag sein, aber das MSI regelte den vorderen Gehäuselüfter bevor ich weitere Einstellungen vornahm. Vor Änderungen der Einstellungen (Umbenennen, Zielwerte etc.) funktionierte die Regelung (allerdings nur manuell).


----------



## Schnitzel (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Kannst du mal die aufgerissenen Menüs von Speedfan zeigen, also so das man sehen kann was angeklickt ist?


----------



## Toteente (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hallo an alle!

Ich bin in dieses Forum gelangt weil ich ein ähnliches Programm suche wie das was senEvil geschrieben hat. 
Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe an meinem Cpu Kühler 2 Lüfter, einen über den pwm cpu fan anschluss und einen über einen regelbaren 3pol case anschluss des Mainboards.
Ich würde gern erst den einen hochfahren(der ist leiser) und wenn die hitze entwicklung dann immer noch zu hoch ist den anderen.
das Problem ist nur wenn sobald der Prozessor warm wird laufen beide Lüfter gleichzeitig an. Hat jemand eine Idee ? 
Mir würde schon ein kleines tool reichen in das man eingibt : 
falls cpu temp > 35° , dann cpu fan 1 = 50% 
falls cpu temp > 45° , dann cpu fan 1 = 80% 

Achso falls jemand eine möglichkeit kennt diese Steuerung über Speedfan vorzunehmen würde ich mich natürlich freuen sie zu erfahren, ich glaube nähmlich nicht das das funktioniert.

@senEvil wäre es eventuell möglich dein Programm einmal zu testen ? Würde mich freuen Ich schleiße mich Schnitzel an: nur für den privaten Gebrauch.

Gruß und danke im Vorraus


----------



## Schnitzel (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Wenn du zwei regelbare Anschlüsse geht das doch auch mit Speedfan.
Allerdings müsstest du den zweiten dann auf seiner minimalen Drehzahl mitlaufen lassen.

Was das Tool von senEvil betrifft - versuchs mal auf silenthardware, da wirst du ihn eher antreffen.


----------



## ralle_h (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hey Leute,

habe meinen PC selbst mit Speedfan reguliert, läuft alles Prima; daher wollte ich nun den PC meines Dads entsprechend leiser machen, passende Lüfter eingebaut etc. alles top, allerdings scheint es beim Mainboard ein paar Probleme zu geben:

http://home.arcor.de/thafak0r/asus_muell.jpg

Wie ihr seht gibt es keine Option "Software Controlled" oder ähnliches. Habe alle Optionen durchprobiert und regelbar war keine von ihnen 

Das Mainboard ist ein Asus P6T Deluxe V2.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge oder Infos über das Mainboard, besitzt so ein relativ teures Mainboard tatsächlich keine regelbaren Lüfteranschlüsse?

Danke schonmal!

LG,


----------



## Altair7 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hi, kann es sein, dass ich in "Benutzerdefiniert" bei "Übernehmen in" nichts einfügen kann ?

Asus P7P55D-E Deluxe

mfg

Altair7


----------



## Schnitzel (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

@ralle_h
Probier einfach alles durch, eins sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren.

@Altair7
Du kannst da eh nichts einfügen.
Wenn du oben den richtigen Chip ausgewählt hast solltes du unten zugriff auf ein Drop-down Menü haben.


----------



## Altair7 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

 ich weiß....

aber egal (alles), was ich oben auswähle, unten kann ich nichts ändern.
bleibt leer.

danke für die superschnelle Antwort


----------



## Schnitzel (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das finde ich kurios.
Welchen Chip hast du denn drauf?
Hast du schon mal probiert ein Profil für dein Board runter zu laden?


----------



## Altair7 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

soll ich mal nen screen hochladen ?


----------



## Schnitzel (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Mach mal.


----------



## Altair7 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

und hepp.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Du hast Version 4.40, aktuelle final ist die 4.41, als Beta ist schon die 4.42 /2 raus.
Versuchs mal damit.


----------



## Altair7 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

nope, ändert sich nichts....


----------



## Schnitzel (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Mmmh, Beta auch probiert?
Dafür mußt du nur die exe im Hauptverzeichnis auswechseln.

Soweit ich das hier sehe wird dein Chip nicht unterstützt.
SpeedFan's supported temperature sensors
Was kannst du denn noch im oberen Menü auswählen bei Benutzerdefiniert?
Und kannst du mal den kompletten Text der oben im Hauptfenster steht posten?


----------



## Altair7 (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Du meinst das, was man im Oberen Fenster auswählen kann ?

sind alles Geforce oder HDD Nahmen...


----------



## Schnitzel (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Jep.
Und den kompletten Diagnosetext aus dem linken Fenster


----------



## ralle_h (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> @ralle_h
> Probier einfach alles durch, eins sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren.


 
Hab ich schon probiert, hat leider keines der 4 Optionen geklappt 

/edit: Okay, habe die Lösung, für alle die selbiges Mainboard haben:

Abgesehen davon dass der CPU_FAN Anschluss wohl nicht Non-PWM kompatibel ist, scheint Asus den CPU-Fan Anschluss mit einer Overwrite Funktion ausgestattet zu haben (hab ich in einem US Forum gelesen/ergoogelt), die alle 10 Sekunden die BIOS Settings neu executet, egal was per Software (Speedfan) vorgegeben wird.

Die richtige Einstellung war in dem Fall "Manual PWM Control".

Einer der 3 CHA_FAN's lässt sich per Software (Speedfan) regeln (Speed02, ist der CPU Fan Bus), und diese Einstellung gilt dann für alle 3 CHA_FAN's und diese werden zusammen geregelt. Dies scheint so schon normal zu sein, wenn man anderen Forenposts (US Forum) glauben darf; Abhilfe schafft bei dem Mainboard dann nur eine Hardware-Lüftersteuerung.

Ist zwar nicht wirklich ideal, aber geht wohl mit dem Mainboard nicht besser.


----------



## gutschein1234 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein MediaCenter Windows 7 Ultimate. Nun sind die Lüfter sehr laut.
Glücklicherweise hat mich ein User vom MCE-Board, HD-False, auf diese Board verwiesen.
Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn Ihr mal die Einstellungen kontrollieren könntet, ich bei
den Werten *Temp1, Temp2 *und *Temp3 *sehr unsicher, da ich diese nicht zuordnen kann.
Es wäre klasse wenn Ihr mir diesbezüglich eure Meinungen/Tipps geben könnet


Meine Hardware:

Prozessorluefter: Kühler SCYTHE
Shuriken Rev.B 

Gehäuselüfter: 
80 mm PWM Case Fan F8
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/main...69f12730ebc3dad

Hier meine Gehäuse

MC IT-V AMD3


Grafikkarte für S-VHS
GigaByte GeForce 8400 GS (PCIe, 512MB, GV-NX84S512HP)
LINK


Mainboard
Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H (rev. 1.0)

GD-MC IT-V AMD3 (Leises Media-Center
mit LC-Display auf Basis des Inter-Tech
2008-V Gehäuses mit AMD-Prozessoren
im Sockel AM3 und DDR3-RAM - Grafik
mit HDMI-Out: unterstützt FullHD 1080p.
Dolby & DTS Surround-Sound.)
- Prozessor: CPUAM3 AMD Athlon II X2
250 (3.0GHz, Dual Core, 2x1024KB,
Regor,65W) (53,90€*)
- Mainboard: MB GB AM3 MA785GTUD3H
(GBL/R/V/F/DDRIII) (79,42€*)
- Ram: DDR3-1333 2GB Kingston/CL9 KIT
(2x1024)(38,70€*)
- Grafikkarte: VGA512MB MSI NX8400GSTD512EH
mit CUDA (PCI-E,V,D,T,P)
(23,00€*)
- Festplatte: SATA2 1000GB 5400rpm
Samsung 32MB Cache / Eco Silent
(64,10€*)
- zusätzl. Festplatte: SATA2 500GB


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Tagchen,
wie verhalten sich die Temperaturen denn?
Sund die Werte statisch oder verändern die sich bei Belastung?


----------



## gutschein1234 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> wie verhalten sich die Temperaturen denn?
> Sund die Werte statisch oder verändern die sich bei Belastung?


 
Schön dass du antworten konntest.

Die Werte verändern sich bei Belastung.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Bei welcher Belastung steigen die den - Grafik oder PRozessorlast.
Kannst du mir mal das komplette Konfigurationsmenü der Temperaturen mit allen aufgerissenen Reiten posten?
Wenn nötig auch in zwei Teilen.
Ich finds extrem verwirrend so.


Grundsätzlich ist es aber so das Speedfan alle Temperatursensoren ausliest, auch die die eigentlich nicht benutzt werden.
So kommen dann zB. Werte raus wie Aux 127°C.


----------



## gutschein1234 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hallo Schnitze,



> Bei welcher Belastung steigen die den - Grafik oder PRozessorlast.


Je länger der PC an ist. Mir benutzen ihn ja eigentlich nur zum TV sehen oder aufnehmen.

vielen dank für deine Hilfe




> Kannst du mir mal das komplette Konfigurationsmenü der Temperaturen mit allen aufgerissenen Reiten posten?
> Wenn nötig auch in zwei Teilen.
> Ich finds extrem verwirrend so.


 
Oh, und ich dachte es wäre so einfacher.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Also einer der Drei ist mit Sicherheit der Fühlerauf dem Board.
Bei den Gigabytes sitzt der in der nähe des PCIEx16 Steckplatz und variiert je nach verbauter Graka und kann durchaus bis 60°C hoch gehen wenn diese die Luft genau darauf bläst.
Das hat anfangs für viel Verwirrung gesorgt weil alle dachten das wäre die Temp des Chipsatzes. 
Welcher der Drei das ist vermag ich nicht zu sagen, bei meinem GB Board ist es Temp1.
Dieser Wert sollte also hoch gehen wenn du die Grafik belastest. (kannst du mit Furmark machen, da solltest du ziemlich schnell einen Änderung bei einem Wert sehen.)
Und bei den anderen beiden die übrig bleiben gehe ich davon aus das die zur CPU gehören.
Das wiederum kannst du mit Prime95 heraus finden , da sollten dann zwei Werte gleichzeitig ansteigen wenn ich recht habe.


----------



## gutschein1234 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hallo Schnitze,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Ich werde so bald wie möglich die Tests durchführen um herauszufinden, welche Temp-Zuordnungen das sind.

Zu Speedfan
Mein Problem mit Speedfan ist, dass der die Prozessorleistung enorm in die Höhe treibt, sodass sogar fast alle 4-5Minuten das Bild kurz stehen bleibt, eine Festplatte zu laufen anfängt und dann das Bild wieder normal weiter läuft. Regeln, so meine ich, tut Speedfan aber richtig.

Habe ich da noch eine falsche Einstellung erwischt?

vielen Dank
Frank


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Habe ich bei mir nie beobachtet, allerdings habe ich auch keinen HTPC.
Sicher das Speedfan der Auslöser dafür ist?
Was heiß bei dir den Enorm?


----------



## gutschein1234 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hi Schnitze,

wenn ich Speedfan beende tritt das Phänomen nicht auf.
Die Auslastung ist dann schon mal zwischen 90 und 100%

Allerdings ist es nicht Speedfan, sondern ein andere Prozess, der zusätzlich dann bei der Prozessorauslösung erscheint.
WmiPrvSe.exe  NETZWERKDIENST 
Frage 1
Was geht da quer? Ist das eine Einstellungssache?


Frage 2
Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich Speedfan deaktiviere kommt diese Meldung nicht.
Jedoch laufen dann nach dem Ausschalten die Lüfer auf 100%
Nur ein Neustart setzt diese dann wieder auf die vom Bios vorgegebenen werte, wenn Speedfan nicht gestartet ist.
Kann man das auch ohne Neustart bewerkstelligen?

vielen Dank
Frank


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Also ich hab jetzt mal auf meinem total zugemüllten System Den Ressourcenmonitor während der DVD-Wiedergabe laufen lassen -mehr als 10% passiert da nicht.
Ruckler habe ich auch keine gesehen.
[GELÖST] wmiprvse.exe, Hilfe durch Hijackthis!? - Forum - CHIP Online
Das scheint aber nicht direkt mit SF zusammen zu hängen.
Woran das jetzt bei dir genau liegt, keine Ahnung.
Da reichen meine Kenntnisse nicht mehr aus.


----------



## gutschein1234 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

HI,
ich habe auch eine Radeon 4350 Karte. Leider wird die nicht in Speefan angezeigt
Ich hatte zuvor eine Geforce Karte drinn die wurde angezeigt.
Muss ich da noch was nachkonfigurieren?
Vielen Dank


----------



## chickenwingattack (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Geiles Tut. Endlich kann ich was mit Speedfan anfangen  Danke !!


----------



## davidof2001 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ich hab mich noch nie bedankt. Speedfan ist die beste (auch weil kostenlos) Lüftersteuerung wo gibt. 
Und dank dieses super How-Tos kann man alles super einstellen.  
Danke dafür.


----------



## igohr (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hiho, ist zwar schon ne Weile nichts mehr passiert hier, aber ich verzweifel grad ein wenig =P

Mir geht schon eine Weile mein Lappi (Asus x53k F3Ka serie von 2008) auf den Wecker, weil der Lüfter selbst bei keiner Belastung enorm laut ist....

Jetzt hab ich Speedfan gefunden und gefriemelt 

Folgendes Prob...ich versuch das an Hand von Screens zu zeigen, um die Ergänzungsfragen zu minimieren^^


Also man sieht, dass die Umdrehungen immer noch sehr hoch sind, auch wenn die Reinigung von mir das ganze schon von 4400 auf diese Werte runtergebracht hat^^
Jedoch ist der Lüfter viel zu schnell für die CPU-Auslastung -.-
Der CPU Lüfter ist der einzige Lüfter den ich im Lappi habe und dieser liegt auf dem Chip Asus Laptop ?! BUS ACPI bei $0...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wähle ich diesen "Chip" aus, hab ich nur FAN1 mult und FAN1 div zur Anzeige, bei denen ich nur Werte von "1" bis "20" setzen kann, nix mit "software conrtolled" oder vergleichbarem....das verärgert mich 
Sooo noch 2 Sachen, bevor ich Fragen bekomme:  Im Bios kann ich nichts einstellen, und ich habe einen 4-Pol Fan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soo, Die Verlinkungen im Prog selbst hab ich richtig nach dem ausführlichen Tutorial vorgenommen, nur am wichtigsten Punkt ist leider Schluss 
Achso, Ja ich habe noch andere Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei "Chip" im Reiter "Benutzerdefiniert", jedoch nur Festplatten und dieses SB 7xx/8xx PM2 wo ich aber nur FAN1,2,3 mult und div zur Auswahl habe mit gleichen Werten...

PS: kurze Nebenfrage falls einer Win 7 hat (64bit), der Netzwerkdienst und sharedienst/prozess vom WindowsMediaPlayer, startet bei jedem Systemstart immer wieder, egal ob sie bei msconfig, wmp oder den Diensten deaktiviert ist D:  das nerft und kostet immer mords ressourcen -.-

Schonmal Danke fürs Lesen und ich erhoffe eine erfolgreiche Antwort


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Tagchen,


> dieses SB 7xx/8xx PM2 wo ich aber nur FAN1,2,3


Einer von denen wird's sein, damit würde ich mal rumprobieren.
Denn deine Anzeige


> FAN1 mult und FAN1 div zur Anzeige, bei denen ich nur Werte von "1" bis "20"


 ist nur dafür da um den ausgelesenen Wert zu multiplizieren bzw zu dividieren falls die Anzeige komplett unsinnig ist.


----------



## igohr (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Naja Laut dem Reiter "Lüfter" haben die alle 0 RPM, ich denke dass diese FAN 1-3 nur mögliche anschlüsse des Mainboards sind....
Bei denen kann ich jedenfalls auch nur Werte von 1 bis 20 einstellen...desweiteren hab ich bei diesem Chip noch die Möglichkeit "Reverse PWM01 logic" (2 und 3 auch) mit den Werten "on" oder "off", aber egal wie ich rumprobiere, es tut sich nix ändern -.-


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Zeig mir doch mal bitte mit Screenshot welche Auswahlmöglichkeiten du hast wenn du das Menu auf machst das hinter Chip steht (Im Reiter Benutzerdefiniert)


----------



## igohr (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HDD´s is klar...
Bei ACPI at $0 on ISA:  Temperature 1 offset  mit Werten -127 bis 127  
Bei AMD K8 at $0 on PCI: das Gleiche 

nochmal als Bild mit den fan 1-3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Mmh, sieht nicht gut aus.
Kannst du mir den mal den kompletten Text aus dem Startfenster geben?(unter den ganzen Reitern)


----------



## igohr (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Wenn du den meinst, der am Anfang läd, dann hier:


Win9x:NO  64Bit:YES  GiveIO:NO  SpeedFan:YES
I/O properly initialized
Linked ISA BUS at $0290
Linked ATI SBx00 SMBUS at $0B00
Linked ISA BUS at $0CCB
SB7xx/8xx PM2 found on ISA at $CCB
Scanning ISA BUS at $0290...
Scanning AtiIgp SMBus at $0B00...
Scanning ISA BUS at $0CCB...
Found TOSHIBA MK2035GSS on AdvSMART
Found SCSI drive External HDD (1999,7GB)
Found ASUSTeK Computer Inc. F3Ka
Found ACPI temperature
End of detection
Loaded 0 events


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Nachdem SF den ISA BUS at $0290 gescannt hat sollte da eigentlich irgendein IO Chip gefunden werden.
Da is aber nix
Und wenn ich das hier richtig lese kann man auf Toshiba Notebooks auch nur die Temp auslesen.
So leid's mir tut, freunde dich mit dem Gedanken an das dein book nicht unterstützt wird.
Edit:
Nix Toshiba, ich habs gesehen. Ist ja ein Asus.
Ändert aber nix, es wird kein Chip gefunden der irgendetwas steuern könnte.


----------



## igohr (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Es ist aber ein Asus Notebook, und es gab von asus auch ma nen tool das die Lüfterdrehzahl mitreguliert...Power4Gear heißt das, jedoch kann ich das nicht installieren, da kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung das es bereits installiert ist, ich es jedoch nirgends auf dem pc finde...nur 2 einträge in der registry und die kann ich nicht löschen (selbst als admin nicht)...von asus gibt es für meinen rechner aber auch keine offiziellen win 7 64bit treiber und mein system wollt ich nicht neu aufsetzen da es sonst perfekt läuft, und ich n heiden arbeit hatte es unter dem system komplett einzurichten 

Ich werd nochmal nach nem treiberupdate für mein Mainboard/chipsatz suchen...die anschlüsse für die anderen fans konnte ich auf dem mainboard nicht finden, ssonst hätte ich den cpu-fan einfach umgesteckt....

nur da dieses asus-prog den lüfter regulieren kann, dachte ich muss es ja eine steuerung dafür geben iwo....

Aber ich danke dir schonmal für die Antworten !


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Gugst du edit.

Auch bei deren Mainboards und Grakas gibt oder gab es zumindest auch öfters probleme mit Softwarelösungen aus anderen Quellen.
Sogesehen ist es gut möglich das es ein Asus-Tool gibt das die Drehzahl beeinflussen kann.
Nur weil Speedfan das nicht kann heißt das ja nicht das es garnicht geht.
Asus eben.

Da SF aber nichts erkennt wird es zumindest zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt über diesen Weg nicht funktionieren


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

hallo, 
kann ich den speedfan auch mit meinem asus P7H55/USB3 board benutzen oder klappt das nicht??? desweiteren nutze ich eine corsair H60 kühlung und hab den werkslüfter runtergenommen und durch 2 coolermaster lüfter ersetzt die 3 pins haben (board hat 4) die mit einem adapter am cpu fan angeschlossen sind ! den anderen fan dürfte ich nicht steuern da hängt die pumpe dran und über den zweiten fan am mainboard hängen 2 gehäuselüfter ! wäre das überhaupt umsetzbar das zu steuern mit den lüftern und dem board mit speedfan


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Also,
Generell sollte eine Steuerung mit Speedfan funktionieren,
aber
ich kann die leider nicht sagen ob das P7H55 normale Lüfter am 4-Pin PWM Anschluss regeln kann.
Aber wenns jetzt mit der Biossteuerung funktioniert sollte das auch mit Speedfan so sein.
Wenn du zwei Lüfter per Adapter an einen Anschluss anschließt mußt du zwei Sachen beachten.
Zum ersten darfst du die Gesamtbelastbarkeit den Anschluss nicht überschreiten.
Da hilft dir das Handbuch weiter.
Und zum zweiten empfiehlt es sich eine der beiden Adern für das Drehzahlsignal zu kappen, den es werden ja sonnst beide gleichzeitig ausgelesen.
Das kann schonmal zu Konfusion bei der Anzeige führen.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

habs über den cpu as mit 4 pin nicht ans laufen bekommen, hab da jetzt einen gehäuselüfter der nach oben wegsaugt angeschlossen und über speedfan angesteuert und die 2 lüfter für die corsair h60 über einen 3 pin anschluß am mainboard angesteuert und es funktioniert, mußte zwar diverse sachen umbeschriften weil die ausgänge am mainboard ja nicht stimmen , bzw machen die ja was anderes aber es geht ! muß nur noch schauen wie ich einstelle das die was schneller hochgehen die 2 lüfter und nicht erst kurz vor tore schluß  ! im großen und ganzen kann ich aber sagen mit ein wenig umbeschriften bei speedfan funktioniert es


----------



## the_pierced (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hallo @ll

Ich hab ein kleines Prob mit Speedfan. Ich hab mir gestern einen neuen CPU Kühler installiert (Prolimatech Genesis) mit 2 140er BeQuiet Lüftern (1x ShadowWings PWM auf Tower & Silentwings USC 3 pin auf Top Blow). Den 3 Pin hab ich momentan an die Lüftersteuerung vom Case angeschlossen bis ich die Y-PWM Weiche bekomme. Und den PWM Lüfter direkt an den PWM Anschluss des Boards.

Jetzt hab ich allerdings das Problem das ich vom Bios die Meldung bekomme "CPU-Lüfterfehler" da der PWM Lüfter anscheinend zu langsam dreht (ca 200 u/min). Ich möchte im BIOS allerdings keine Einstellungen deaktivieren.
Ich wollte jetzt mit SpeedFan den Lüfter konfigurieren und schauen ob ich ihn über Speedfan höher drehen kann. Allerdings scheitert es schon bei der Konfiguration von Speedfan weil nach einer gewissen Zeit das Programm nicht mehr reagiert. Wenn ich den PC neu starte, funktioniert Speedfan kurz, aber dann wieder das selbe Problem das es nicht mehr reagiert. 

Mein System:

MB: Asus Rampage Formula
CPU: Q9550
GPU: POV GTX 560ti TGT charged
SSD: OCZ Vertex2E
HDD1: WD VelociRaptor 150 GB
HDD2: WD CaviarGreem 2000 GB
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 500W
Case: NZXT Phantom

anbei mal ein Screenshot wie die die Fenster von Speedfan aussehen wenn sie nicht mehr reagieren bzw ein Fenster von Everest wie die Temps und die U/min des CPU Lüfters. Vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Plan an was es liegen kann. Speedfan hab ich schon mehrmals installiert und deinstalliert. Hilft aber nichts.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Warum SF sich immer aufhängt kann ich nur Mutmaßen.
Der 83627 ist nur in anderen Versionen gelistet, der 83791 gar nicht.
Ob das erstere aber wirklich relevant ist, da bin ich ehrlichgesagt überfragt.

Kannst du mir mal den kompletten Text aus dem Speedfanfenster posten?
Wenn's geht auch aus dem Fenster wenn SF sich aufgehängt hat, aber ich denke mal das klappt nicht,oder?


----------



## the_pierced (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

So, hier mal der Text aus dem SpeedFan Fenster beim Start von Speedfan.

Win9x:NO  64Bit:YES  GiveIO:NO  SpeedFan:YES
I/O properly initialized
Linked ISA BUS at $0290
Linked Intel 82801IB ICH9 SMBUS at $0400
Found nVidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Linked nVidiaI2C0 SMBUS at $3D403E3F
Linked nVidiaI2C1 SMBUS at $3D403637
Linked nVidiaI2C2 SMBUS at $3D405051
Scanning ISA BUS at $0290...
SuperIO Chip=Winbond W83627DHG
W83627DHG (ID=$C1) found (using SuperIO) on ISA at $290
Scanning Intel SMBus at $0400...
ADP3228 (ID=$28) found on SMBus at $20
Winbond W83791D (ID=$71) found on SMBus at $2C
ADT7475 (ID=$75) found on SMBus at $2E
Scanning I2CNVidia SMBus at $3D403E3F...
Scanning I2CNVidia SMBus at $3D403637...
Scanning I2CNVidia SMBus at $3D405051...
Found OCZ-VERTEX2 on AdvSMART
Found WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U1 on AdvSMART
Found WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 on AdvSMART
Found SCSI drive 3200 (320,1GB)
ProbeSCSI: WARNING: hard disk skipped because of invalid returned LogSense data
ATK0110 (MB=RAMPAGE) found on ACPI
Found Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz
End of detection
Loaded 0 events

Ich hab jetzt etwas herumkonfiguriert und vorerst läufts. Sogar der Lüfter lässt sich regeln. Nur zwischendurch hat sich SF aufgehängt. Da hab ich leider den Text nicht rauskopieren können da SF nicht mehr reagiert. Man sieht auf dem Bild nur die letzten 3 Zeilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Können die Abstürze von SF mit den SMBus Sensoren zusammenhängen? Ich hab nur in den Optionen gesehen das man die deaktivieren kann.

Und kann es sein das es mit Everest zusammenhängt? Wenn nämlich beides läuft verhält sich Everest eigenartig. Da verschwindet bei den Sensoren plötzlich die NB und SB Temperatur und zwischendurch wird kurz eine andere Temperatur angezeigt die erstens zu hoch ist und zweitens nur mit Temperatur3 beschrieben ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das Anfangsprotokoll sieht eigentlich ganz normal aus.
Von Daher glaube ich eigentlich nicht das das Aufhängen unmittelbar mit den Sensoren zusammen hängt.
Die Entscheiden eigentlich nur ob die Messwerte erfasst werden können oder nicht.
Leider eribt auch die Eingabe von "SMBus MSG:timeout waiting idle SMBus $2E" nicht wirklich ein Ergebnis.

Deine Annahme das das ganze mit Everest zusammen hängt ist aber eigentlich garnicht so abwägig.
Beide greifen ja auf die selben Sensoren zurück und das Timeout in der Fehlermeldung würde ich so inerpretieren das dieser Zugriff nicht möglich war.
Was passiert den wenn Everest nicht läuft?


----------



## the_pierced (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich gebs auf mit Speedfan. Da hab ich alles konfiguriert, füge es in den Autostart ein, mach testweise einen Neustart und alle Einstellungen sind weg. 

Naja im Endeffekt weiß ich jedenfalls das der CPU Lüfter sich hochdrehen lässt. Und das Problem beim Hochfahren des PC´s, das ich die Meldung "CPU Lüfterfehler" bekomme, ändert Speedfan auch nicht, da es erst dann läuft wenn das OS schon geladen ist. Dafür muß ich mich aber noch weiter durch die Untiefen des Forums wühlen .


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Wenns nur darum geht, ab Seite 35 in deinem Handbuch ist die Lüftersteuerung deines Boards erklärt.


----------



## the_pierced (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das hab ich schon studiert. Das hilft mir auch nicht weiter bei dem Problem das der Lüfter beim hochfahren mit nur 200 u/min läuft. Und auf ignore will ich das eigentlich auch nicht setzen, da ich das alles schon überwacht haben will. Aber nach viel herumsuchen wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, das es offensichtlich keine andere Lösung für das Problem gibt.

Naja vl doch auf ignore setzen, und mich noch mal hinter SpeedFan hängen, bis alles läuft .

Und dich weiter damit quälen


----------



## chlorum (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

super how to nur einer meiner mainboard werte liegt bei knapp 50grad is das normal? mainboard in der signatur
mfg chlorum


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Bei Gigabyte wars lange Zeit der Sensor für die Boardtemp direkt neben dem PCIE-Steckplatz.
Wenn du dann ne fette Graka drin hattest und die Ausblasrichtung des Kühlers war richtung Sensor kamen da auch schonmal 60°C an.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - schau das du raus kriegst wo der Sensor sitzt.


----------



## chlorum (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

hmm nach 10 min prime ca. 75 grad ... also weitergooglen
was soll ich eig. bei pwm mode einstellen bei mir gibts nur:Speed,Temperature,MANUAL,MANUAL ???


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Kann ich dir beim besten willen nicht sagen, bei jedem Hersteller und sogar jedem Board  ist die Zuordnung anders.
Aber wenn du's raus gefunden hast sag bescheid, vieleicht komm ich ja wirklich mal dazu ne Liste zu machen.


----------



## chlorum (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

naja wenn ich speed mache wirds runtergeregelt und wenn ich temperature mache auch xD FAIL
echt ******** das ich windows neu machen musste sonst wäre noch alles perfekt ...


----------



## roadrunner159 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ich finde die Beschreibung für den Einsatz von Speedfan hier super. Hat bei meinem Rechner - nach ein bischen tüfteln - sehr gut geklappt. Kann jetzt die Drehzahl / Temp. meines CPU Lüfters (Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.)  und des vorderen Gehäuselüfters rgelen und automatisch gehts auch.

Was nicht klappt ist der automatische Start der Software. Habe in den Autostartordner eine Verknüpfung der Speedfan Exe reingeschoben aber beim Rechnerstart tut sich nix.

Speedfan sitzt bei mir auf der Partition "D."

Was muss ich hier (noch) tun?

Danke für Hilfe
Gruß
Ulrich

(Board: Gigabyte 870A-UD3)


----------



## stevie4one (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

ist schon ne weile her mit Speedfan bei mir, aber in Speedfan selbst unter Einstellungen glaube ich gab es auch ein Häkchen zu setzen damit es beim Systemstart mitgeladen wird. Am besten auch gleichden Haken für "minimiert starten" setzen.


----------



## roadrunner159 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Diese Option habe ich nicht finden können, im Übrigen gibt "Schnitzel" ja selbst in seiner "Bedienungsanleitung" an, dass man eine Verknüpfung der Startdatei im Autostartordner erstellen möge. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich bei der Speedfan.exe um diese Startdatei handelt, oder?

Mein Betriebssystem ist übrigens Win 7 Prof. 64 bit.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Nein, das häkchen für den Autostart gibt es leider (immer) noch nicht.



> Was nicht klappt ist der automatische Start der Software. Habe in den Autostartordner eine Verknüpfung der Speedfan Exe reingeschoben aber beim Rechnerstart tut sich nix.
> 
> Speedfan sitzt bei mir auf der Partition "D."


Als SF sollte auf jeden Fall starten wenn die Verknüpfung im Autostartordner sitzt.(Wie jedes andere Programm auch)
Was dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen könnte ist die Benutzerkontensteuerung.
Die verhindert einen Start ohne extra Bestätigug.
Da sollte dann das hier weiter helfen.
Programme zum Autostart hinzufgen


----------



## roadrunner159 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Habe das "Autostart-Problem" mit einer "Aufgabenstellung" über die Systemsteuerung gelöst.
Funktioniert.


----------



## roadrunner159 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Alles funktioniert nun, aber dafür ist das "Speedfan"-Programmsymbol nun futsch.
Gibt es dafür auch noch eine Lösung?

(Bei der Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop konnte ich mir ein anderes Symbol dranheften. aber im Programmordner ist nur so ein
Platzhaltersymbol dahinter, welchen man auch in der Taskleiste sieht, wenn man das Programm öffnet).


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Rechte Maustaste>Eigenschaften>anderes Symbol


----------



## roadrunner159 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Nein, das geht nur mit den Verknüpfungssymbolen. Das Symbol für die Exe-Datei kann man so jedenfalls nicht ändern.


Andere Idee??


----------



## egor (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir jetzt auch mal das programm zugelegt und eingerichtet.

Bitte um bestätigung ob die Einstellung soweit in Ordnung ist 

Ich denke der Regelt, aber irgendwie ist der CPU SPeed immer auf 100%


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Wenn die Prozentzahl für die Lüfterdrehzahl steigt wenn die jeweilige Temp steigt bzw sinkt wenn die temp sinkt sollte das soweit stimmen.
Dann hakt es nur an der Zuordnung Im Menü  "Benutzerdefiniert"
Welche Optionen hast du denn noch ?
Ich hab auch ein Asrock, bei mir stehts auf Manual.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hallo,

nachdem meine Suche im Internet relativ erfolglos war frage ich einfach mal hier 


Hat jemand eine Idee was der "DAC:39%" sein könnte der bei den Lüftern aufgeführt ist?


Meine Konfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:


Pwm Lüfter 1 am Megahalem montiert: angeschlossen am Cpu Lüfter Anschluss
Pwm Lüfter 2 am Megahalem montiert: angeschlossen am Fan 2 (4 Pin) Anschluss

180mm 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter: angeschlossen am Fan 1 (4 Pin) Anschluss
180mm 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter: angeschlossen am Fan 3 (3 Pin) Anschluss
120mm 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter: angeschlossen am Fan 4 (3 Pin) Anschluss

Bild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Mmmmh, hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Wäre den ggf noch ein Anschluss frei dem der Wert zugeordnet werden könnte bzw funktionier die Regelung der anderen Lüfter einwandfrei?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Das regeln der zwei cpu Lüfter, sowie des einen 180mm Lüfters funktioniert gut. Man sieht ja auch den rpm Wert auf dem Screenshot. Die anderen Lüfter (der zweite 180mm Lüfter und der 120mm Lüfter) die an den 3pin Anschlüssen angesteckt sind lassen sich nicht regeln, ausser ich hab was übersehen ?!


Ist es eigentlich normal, dass ich die zwei Cpu Lüfter (Beides baugleiche Noiseblocker) (Beide an einem 4pin Anschluss) unterschiedlich hoch/niedrig einstellen muss um die gleiche den gleichen rpm Wert zu erhalten? Liegt sowas eher am Lüfter oder eher daran, dass einer der 4pin Anschlüsse der Cpu Lüfteranschluss vom Mainboard und der andere ein Gehäuselüfter 4pin Anschluss vom Mainboard ist? <---- Ist aber eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig


Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Antwort


----------



## andy7001995 (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

ich wollte meine lüfter mit speedfan verwalten da sie doch etwas laut sind nur komme ich aus der anleitung nicht schlau raus.
3 lüfter werden über ein molex stecker angeschlossen
und 2 werden am mainboard mit ein 3 pin und noch zusätzlich über ein molex stecker am netztteil angesteckt
alle 5 gehäuselüfter laufen mit 12 v


----------



## mo_ritzl (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Bei meinem alten PC hat es geklappt. Danke für die Anleitung


----------



## Schnitzel (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Ihr Leichenflederer.
@ Andy
Wenn ich das richtig sehe bekommen alle deine Lüfter die Spannung über den Molexstecker, über den Dreipin wird dann nur die Drehzahl ausgelesen.
Oder ist der Molex bei den beiden doppelt angeschlossenen für eine evt. vorhandene Beleuchtung?
@ mo_ritzl
Bestens


----------



## Kandzi (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hab nun alles so eingestellt gehabt wie in der Anleitung.
Das hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt.
Allerdings hab ich nach dem Neustart folgendes Problem.

Meine Anzeige zeigt mir an das meine drei Lüfter sich nicht drehen 0%
Schau ich allerdings in den Reiter "Lüfter" sehe ich das alle drei mit voller RPM drehn.
Ausserdem, startet Speedfan troz Verknüpfung in den Autostart Ordner nicht


----------



## tinchen92 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hi!

Ich würde gerne für mein Lenovo Ideapad 500S 13ISK die Lüfter regulieren, da diese ständig aufheulen.

Allerdings finde ich in SpeedFan keine Option dazu. Im Anhang mal zwei Screenshots. Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------



## fxler (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*



andy7001995 schrieb:


> ich wollte meine lüfter mit speedfan verwalten da sie doch etwas laut sind nur komme ich aus der anleitung nicht schlau raus.
> 3 lüfter werden über ein molex stecker angeschlossen
> und 2 werden am mainboard mit ein 3 pin und noch zusätzlich über ein molex stecker am netztteil angesteckt
> alle 5 gehäuselüfter laufen mit 12 v


Die über Molex,  am NT angeschlossenen Lüfter kannst du nicht steuern,  wie soll denn eine Software mit deinem Netzteil kommunizieren? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tinchen92 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

Hast du für mich eventuell auch eine Lösung?


----------



## m1312 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan*

liest hier noch jemand?
und kann mir vllt bei meinem problem helfen?

[HowTo] SpeedFan | Wie nutze ich SpeedFan?!


----------

